# 20 + Stripers in Chesapeake Bay, May 06, 2018



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I went for stripers in the upper Chesapeake Bay, MD. I call the water off Breezy Point, my “home water” because I had fished there for a long time.
There are no structures or shores you can use in this wide area. The knowledge of the contour of the bottom in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay is the only big help for kayakers.

Anyway, I trolled hard. Eventually after 6 hours, I caught the first one. Later I found a school of stripers. I chased them and caught way over 20 stripers. They were at 23-33”. No keepers after 8 hours of hard trolling. I carried away. I was about 8-9 miles off the launch site. It took me over 3 hours to come to the launch site against the current because I was tired. 
On the video, I tried to explain how I troll stripers on a kayak.

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Great striper catching video! Three hours of pedaling and paddling sounds brutal. Sounds like you should invest in a trolling motor just in case?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Great striper catching video! Three hours of pedaling and paddling sounds brutal. Sounds like you should invest in a trolling motor just in case?


So far I can manage without an additional power. I am pretty close to retirement and retirement from kayak fishing. I am planning to get a skiff so that I can take my grand kids (They will be ready in a few years) and old buddies.

Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

You had a lot going on there Joe. One thing about the Hobie that is so good is being able to peddle and fish. Wouldn’t happen on my Ocean Kayak. Maybe one day I can step up to a Hobie. Great video. Enjoyed as always. Ted


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Papa-T said:


> You had a lot going on there Joe. One thing about the Hobie that is so good is being able to peddle and fish. Wouldn’t happen on my Ocean Kayak. Maybe one day I can step up to a Hobie. Great video. Enjoyed as always. Ted


Yes Hobie does help me in fishing and recording 

Joe


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hey.. this one is really nice video. I really like it 

Thanks for sharing this


----------

